# Der letzte Bauer von Hannover - Hermann und das liebe Vieh!



## Muli (21 Dez. 2010)

Hier sollte es jedem Großstädter die Tränen in die Augen treiben!

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/media/typisch180.html

Und die, die vom Ländlichen doch ein wenig Ahnung haben amüsieren sich umso mehr 


LG Muli


----------



## Q (21 Dez. 2010)

rofl3 Gut, dass da keine Maultiere daheim sind  :thx: für die Aufheiterung am Morgen Cheffe!


----------

